# Incubators



## Rocksher (Jun 6, 2020)

So wife and I are building an incubator

we are picking up a large commercial fridge tomorrow.

cooling doesn’t work but fan on the top still works

Could we run the heat cords down both sides and back?

And use the existing fan or would we have to use a pc fan?

Also would we need to take out all the cooling crap located in the bottom and back?

https://ibb.co/gSf3zDK
https://ibb.co/6mHhn4k


thanks


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 7, 2020)

yes to the cords, existing fan should be fine in a large fridge and there's no need to remove the cooling unit unless you want to make it a bit lighter in weight ?


----------



## Rocksher (Jun 16, 2020)

Incubator project complete

temp is staying around 32

https://ibb.co/nDLd05S
https://ibb.co/0Ddkzwh
https://ibb.co/WgDz6FB
https://ibb.co/TW0QfCf


----------

